# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  من رزق العلم

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*فالواجب على من رزق العلم، أن يتحمل المشقة في نفع الناس به : 

قضاءً وتدريسًا، ودعوة إلى الله عز وجل، وفي غير هذا من شئون المسلمين،

حتى تحصل الفائدة الكبيرة، والثمرة العظيمة من هذا الطلب.*


*فتاوى العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله* 
http://www.alifta.net/fatawa/fatawaD...eNo=1&BookID=4

----------


## أم أروى المكية

رحم الله الشيخ ابن باز رحمة واسعة ، وأسكنه فسيح جناته ، وألحقنا به في الصالحين .
أحسن الله إليك أم علي .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك أم أروى وزادكِ علما

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

بورك فيك وفيما كتبت وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*اللهم آمين، جزاكِ الله خيرا أم رفيدة*

----------

